# Drivers license test?



## shaz (Dec 9, 2007)

I have an Australian drivers license so do i need to have a driving test in sharjah or can i just convert it? Does anyone know..thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you can convert in dubai, not sure about Sharjah though


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

You need both parts of your driving licence and it can be done at the traffic department near MoE off SZR


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

for dubai, not Sharjah residents.


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> for dubai, not Sharjah residents.





> *Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai*


Sorry missed that snippit in OP.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree this forum needs to be renamed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

It can be changed in Sharjah too...


----------

